# Warning to MD and VA residents



## BlueHwy

(Not trying to stir thing up - this is free - it was just not obvious to me... )

My understanding was that NOAA required you to register and you only needed to register in one state that was giving info to NOAA and you were good. While I believe that is still true as far as the feds are concerned things appear different at the state level.

https://www.countmyfish.noaa.gov/register/

Starting January 1, 2011, if you have a saltwater recreational fishing license or registration from any state or U.S. territory EXCEPT Hawaii, New Jersey, Puerto Rico, or the U.S. Virgin Islands, you are AUTOMATICALLY registered and do not need to take further action.​

MD and VA have a reciprocity agreement for fishing licenses. If I have a MD license I don't need a VA license to fish in VA salt water. But it appears that VA still wants me to register with them for NOAA purposes even though MD already gives NOAA my info.

http://www.mrc.virginia.gov/FIP/

Q.) What if I have a saltwater fishing license from Maryland? Virginia honors our licenses.

A. This gets a little tricky. Maryland is the only state with a reciprocity agreement with Virginia. We honor their fishing licenses and they honor ours. That said, licensed Marylanders who fish in Virginia will need to register with the Virginia Fisherman Identification Program. Here’s why: We need the contact information for everyone who fishes in Virginia waters. We can’t collect that information through Maryland’s fishing license system. There’s just no way to tell which Maryland license-holders will fish in Virginia. Conversely, Virginians should check with the Maryland Department of Natural Resources to determine if they need to register with Maryland in order to fish in Maryland waters with a valid Virginia saltwater fishing license.​

It appears to be the case that VA residents with a VA license need to register with MD - again for free.

http://dnr.maryland.gov/swregistry.asp

Please use this site to obtain your free annual registration if you are a Maryland or Potomac River saltwater angler who intends to fish:
2. On MD salt and tidal waters with any VA recreational saltwater license;​

I don't think there is an issue with DE since DE-MD and DE-VA don't have reciprocity agreements you need to get a DE license and you get the DE FIN with your license.





Just for reference, MD, VA, and DE all have free programs to regisger with them for NOAA purposes if you don't need a state fishing license (over 65, fishing from private licensed boat, disabled, etc). 




Maryland Saltwater Angler Registry = http://dnr.maryland.gov/swregistry.asp
Virginia Fisherman Identification Program (FIP) = http://www.mrc.virginia.gov/FIP/
Delaware State Fisherman Information Network (FIN) = http://www.delaware-fin.com/


----------



## tripleheetheet

thanks


----------



## BigJeff823

Thanks for the info


----------



## cducer

Basically you need a state FIN number for every state you fish as well as the appropriate fishing license,,, since MD and VA have a reciprocal agreement your MD license is good in VA and vice versa. ALL state FINS are free 

NEW THIS YEAR.... A MD SALTWATER LICENSE IS REQUIRED FOR THE ATLANTIC OCEAN ! ie... ASSATEAGUE ISLAND... the license is valid for ocean as well as the Chesapeake Bay

New Jersey was the only state as of Jan 1 to not have a Free Fin in place but I believe they have resolved that recently.


----------



## scavengerj

So am I correct in thinking that if I were to get a De. FIN number, I am already registered with NOAA and have a NOAA assigned number? I would only need to register in Md. and Va. not obtain another number?

I'd like to know how Md. or Va. LEO are going to know that I am registered in those states if/when checked?


----------



## WDinarte

*Nice!!!*

Great Info. for Me...Thanks,:fishing:


----------



## cducer

scavengerj said:


> So am I correct in thinking that if I were to get a De. FIN number, I am already registered with NOAA and have a NOAA assigned number? I would only need to register in Md. and Va. not obtain another number?
> 
> I'd like to know how Md. or Va. LEO are going to know that I am registered in those states if/when checked?


As stated above your post..... you will need a FIN for every state you intend to fish !!!!! as well as the required license.

If you are checked you will need to show the officer the paper with the FIN number from that particular state.... I currently have 1 for De... 1 for Md... 1 for Va.
all are different numbers and the paperwork shows that it is valid for that state. dont just write the numbers on a piece of paper... carry the id card from the state


----------



## croaker83

so i always get a md salwater fishing license can i fish with that license in virginia beach area such as buckroe kiptopeke and places like that ?


----------



## cducer

croaker83 said:


> so i always get a md salwater fishing license can i fish with that license in virginia beach area such as buckroe kiptopeke and places like that ?


I am a little confused.... Are you in Manassas Va.? If so, you are paying non-resident fees to get a Md saltwater license... Correct?
If you buy a resident Va. license I believe it is cheaper than Md non resident. (I may be wrong though). 
If you have a Va FIN and a resident Va license it is valid in Md waters and you only would need to get the free Md FIN. 

However if you have a MD license and Md FIN you will also need a VA FIN and you would be covered.


----------



## Lickinfrogs

That's it. I'm calling my lawyer.


----------



## cducer

Lickinfrogs said:


> That's it. I'm calling my lawyer.


try Rubinowicz, Rubinowicz and Rubinowicz..... the three wise men !!!

:fishing:


----------



## WDinarte

*right On!!!*



cducer said:


> I am a little confused.... Are you in Manassas Va.? If so, you are paying non-resident fees to get a Md saltwater license... Correct?
> If you buy a resident Va. license I believe it is cheaper than Md non resident. (I may be wrong though).
> If you have a Va FIN and a resident Va license it is valid in Md waters and you only would need to get the free Md FIN.
> 
> However if you have a MD license and Md FIN you will also need a VA FIN and you would be covered.


****
This thread was right ON for Me... I fish MD and VA and last year I ask one of the ladys at sandy point, If with the VA Licenses was ok to fish SP and shee say NO you need MD licenses, I did purchase the MD, I don't know if this is new for 2011 but any-way for this year I'm good... just to spend 35 $ in SW/FW VA license and good to Go!!!!:fishing:

And... YES
We from VA need the FIN from MD, same is the anglers form MD need the VA, but it is free


----------



## croaker83

i always hit ocean city first then as it warms up head over to va beach area so i end up getting the md license first but if im good in va with the md license thats cool too. just have to get a fin for va do i do that online ?


----------



## WDinarte

croaker83 said:


> i always hit ocean city first then as it warms up head over to va beach area so i end up getting the md license first but if im good in va with the md license thats cool too. just have to get a fin for va do i do that online ?


Yes, Sr.
http://www.mrc.virginia.gov/FIP/


----------

